

Ask HN: Does a "find me a cheap interantional adventure" service exist? - format997

I'm curious if such a service exists: I just want a listing of the cheapest possible international flights with no regard to the departure/return date. Essentially a service that allows me to go on an adventure for cheap. Perhaps the need could be met by a Groupon like model for airfare: cheap, last minute deals at really cheap prices. 
Do airlines ever offer cut-rate prices on airfare? Is this where flying standby fits in? Is it even possible to fly standby anymore, or something equivalent to it?
======
pktm
The only thing I know of like this is Space-A travel.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-A>) Obviously, if you've never served in
the military, this probably isn't that viable, though I do think this is the
concept you're after.

You might also inquire with Intrepid Travel (<http://www.intrepidtravel.com/>)
to see if they could help put together something a bit more random for you.
I've used them before and been quite pleased.

~~~
format997
Ya, no military service here, so I guess that option is out.

I do like the look of what intrepid is offering, and will have to research
them some more. Thanks for the links.

------
thijsc
<http://www.qfly.com/> is pretty nice

~~~
format997
Oh, damn. That interface is almost exactly what I'm looking for, but
unfortunately it looks like it's only for European airlines. Do you know if
anything like that exists for American airlines?

------
hbana
try <http://www.adioso.com> \- search "<yourcity> to anywhere under
<yourbudget>"

